# Update on Rescue Pregnant Mare



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How tall is she? Looks like a Quarter or possibly a Thoroughbred. Those solid bays are hard.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor girl...she's ALL baby. It's really great that you rescued her!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

shes got a head like a tb! I would say TB forsure haha


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

id say appendix


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i would say tb maybe something cross though??


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe standardbred? i know a couple of them and she looks alot like them


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

SHe is only 15.2 hands. Shes such a good girl... Im trying like crazy to get some weight on her, but shes very very picky  Lol. She is scared of everyone but me....  Someone was very very rude to her...


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

I think She looks most like a standardbred Throughbred cross... hard to tell by her unporportionate skinny pregnant body right now.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you noticed her gaiting or pacing in the field while she's turned out? Rosie (TWH) gaits when I turn her out in the field. May be something to watch for if she actually is a standardbred.


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks alot like a Appendix to me.. Maybe once she picks up her weight we'll be able to tell!!.. I bet she's happy to be with you!!


----------

